# Arrogant Government Abuse Beyond Belief



## rebroome (Jan 16, 2014)

Feinstein: CIA searched Intelligence Committee computers - The Washington Post

If even Senator Diane Feinstein, Democrat of California, who is always the first in line to make excuses for the overreach and abuse of our intelligence agencies is pissed off, you can only wonder what the real story behind the scenes is about what is going on? Who the hell is in charge of these people and when do their firings and the criminal indictments start? (Right. Never.)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have expressed concern in the past,that NSA had blackmail material on some . No other reason to explain their action.
Obama got a lot of inside information from the NSA ,IRS,CIA and FBI.
Don't kid yourself the only reason Senator Diane Feinstein is mad is the may have been working her a bit.
You would not hear a word from her as long as it is the other side they go after.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

rebroome said:


> Feinstein: CIA searched Intelligence Committee computers - The Washington Post
> 
> If even Senator Diane Feinstein, Democrat of California, who is always the first in line to make excuses for the overreach and abuse of our intelligence agencies is pissed off, you can only wonder what the real story behind the scenes is about what is going on? Who the hell is in charge of these people and when do their firings and the criminal indictments start? (Right. Never.)


Frankenstein doesn't mind if us serfs are spied upon but having her own activities scrutinized? What an outrage! To answer the question of who's in charge? The answer is "No One". These are all unelected, unaccountable bureaucrats and low life federal employees. They all know that their political masters will come and go. They also know that they're basically untouchable.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Pir8fan said:


> Frankenstein doesn't mind if us serfs are spied upon but having her own activities scrutinized? What an outrage! To answer the question of who's in charge? The answer is "No One". These are all unelected, unaccountable bureaucrats and low life federal employees. They all know that their political masters will come and go. They also know that they're basically untouchable.


I think you might be right. We may very well be in the beginning stages of seeing the bureaucracy going feral and turning on their statist politician masters. It could be kind of fun over the next few years to watch them eat each other.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

All ok, Yall can spy, waterboard, beat, lie ,steal all you want. Oh, wait, you bastards are spying on me? Hey, you guys are breaking the rules. I have often wondered who has the biggest stick, and if one day, we would see fighting like this. It happens when the money starts drying up, people will start devouring their own. 
At least some truth might come out. Kinda like a family fued, you can't look away.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I heard this earlier when I was feeding int he tractor. The first thing I thought of was. How about that you nasty TNUC!!! It is all fine and dandy when they are spying on the citizens but when they start spying on the "masters" they have gone too far!!?? What a crock of shit!! I hope she dies a slow horrible death along with several other POS politicians..


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Gee Diane, how does it feel to be monitored??


----------



## rebroome (Jan 16, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I heard this earlier when I was feeding int he tractor. The first thing I thought of was. How about that you nasty TNUC!!! It is all fine and dandy when they are spying on the citizens but when they start spying on the "masters" they have gone too far!!?? What a crock of shit!! I hope she dies a slow horrible death along with several other POS politicians..


C'mon man! Don't hold back. Tell us how you really feel!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

NOW Diane is upset about the CIA spying? I guess it was just great as long as they were spying on the peons, but it's an outrage when they spy on the rulers.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I wonder if she made it on to a list yet. She gets no street cred if she ain't on a list.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

rebroome said:


> C'mon man! Don't hold back. Tell us how you really feel!


Scary thing is, I am holding back some..


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Since we are on the topic of Big Sis, I'm sure there are some people on here who might frequent Infowars.com, If you are one of those people, You should do your research as to who Molly Maroney is, And before you give your self away(political views) as a poster on that site, you might want to think about the Data collected on that site! Hint...Molly Maroney is the Editor-in-chief for our friend Alex! Are you familiar with Stratfor/CIA/NSA? Molly started her career working for Stratfor! I'm certain this site isn't any better for Data collection, But just a heads up!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rebroome said:


> C'mon man! Don't hold back. Tell us how you really feel!


The Beach Kowboy tells it like it is! I was going to suggest Inor run for President and Beach Kowboy as VP but BK may have some skeletons....no really he may have some skeletons! :shock:


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

This is weird, almost like the politicians are drawing lines vs higher hidden powers, some stepping on this side some stepping on that preparing for a civil war.... Nah that couldn't happen.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds like the chickens are coming home to roost for some in congress. 
You know it's bad when they start spying on their own.
Maybe this will keep Dianne busy for a while and give law abiding gun owners a break.


----------



## rebroome (Jan 16, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Sounds like the chickens are coming home to roost for some in congress.
> You know it's bad when they start spying on their own.
> Maybe this will keep Dianne busy for a while and give law abiding gun owners a break.


If these political bastards in Washington have one hair on their collective, shifting, dishonest asses they will FIRE the Director of the CIA.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Sounds like the chickens are coming home to roost for some in congress.
> You know it's bad when they start spying on their own.
> Maybe this will keep Dianne busy for a while and give law abiding gun owners a break.


Maye this is a good thing?! They can't even trust each other now, Perhaps this whole thing will implode on themselves!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The Beach Kowboy tells it like it is! I was going to suggest Inor run for President and Beach Kowboy as VP but BK may have some skeletons....no really he may have some skeletons! :shock:


Oh really.. Maybe he will have one more by the end of the week...lol

Kinda hard to prove when they are in the Gulfstream or somewhere int he bottom of lake Okeechobee!! I'm an angel..lol


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Hell, I didn't come to this part of Montana for the peace or beauty. There is just so much land to get rid of bodies... LOL Just kiddin people.. Maybe...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Its kind of funny the pot yelling kettle isn't it? DiFi has no trouble denying you, me and anyone else our right to keep and bear arms, but violate her right to seperation of powers and wowza. I was happy to see CNN carrying (not hiding) this story today. Kinda cool watching the leftiest beat on the lefties. As for obummer, I suggest he have hildabeast give DiFi a call, and hildabeast can ask DiFi - "what difference does it make?"


----------

